

Bill Gates Start-Up in Talks on Small Nuclear Reactor - jakarta
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704841304575138530498037398.html

======
jakarta
An energy start-up backed by Microsoft Corp. co-founder Bill Gates is in
discussions with Toshiba Corp. on developing a small-scale nuclear reactor
that would represent a long-term bet to make nuclear power safer and cheaper.

Toshiba said it is in preliminary discussions with TerraPower, a unit of
Intellectual Ventures, a patent-holding concern partially funded by Mr. Gates.
Intellectual Ventures, based in Bellevue, Wash., is run by a former Microsoft
Corp. executive, Nathan Myhrvold.

